# Can someone explain to me the hype behind mayones?



## trickae (Nov 18, 2011)

When i first heard of Mayones around early 2000's they weren't considered to be that good. Then Wes Boreland started using them but I still wasn't sold. 

Now pain of salvation, soilwork, riverside, katatonia, periphery and Persephone are on the bandwagon. 

I admit, besides persephone these guys aren't shredders but good bands with great tone. But where's the hype coming from? Frankly I'm not digging the look of the headstock, but like the build quality and thinness of the bodies. 

Can someone who's played a Mayones convince me why it should be up there alongside vigier and ibanez?


----------



## Thep (Nov 18, 2011)

Its just typical sevenstring.org hype. 

Mayones have been around for a while and I recall the posts bashing their pricetags.


----------



## trickae (Nov 18, 2011)

I remember that too - where they charged a premium for sub par guitars. But now some big name bands are onboard. Why the sudden shift?


----------



## Cadavuh (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree that they are overpriced.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 18, 2011)

have you played one?
i havnt so i cant comment on thier quality or if they are over-hyped, but im sure one of the guys from here that owns one will give you their


----------



## datalore (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 19, 2011)

trickae said:


> When i first heard of Mayones around early 2000's they weren't considered to be that good. Then Wes Boreland started using them but I still wasn't sold.
> 
> Now pain of salvation, soilwork, riverside, katatonia, periphery and Persephone are on the bandwagon.
> 
> ...



Short answer: They are on par with PRS quality. Thats what league my two Regius 7s are in. This has been confirmed by three luthiers I have shown them to, one of which is a collector with over 50 guitars. Everything from the weight, balance, frets, even the wiring is absolutely top notch.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 19, 2011)

Never played one.
I would say that it's to be expected for the build quality from individual luithers and small custom shops to steadily improve as time goes on and their skills become more perfected. (just like any other skill really)


----------



## OlisDead (Nov 19, 2011)

I own a Regius 6 and played many 7 and 8 strings. Those are surely quality guitars. I own a PRS too and I would say that quality is quite the same. I prefer my PRS but that's a question of taste.


----------



## loktide (Nov 19, 2011)

for a fully customizable BTO instrument, they're not really pricey. 

i wasn't sold on their guitars until i played them at musikmesse. they're reasonably priced for what they offer, imo. i really liked how the setius played and sounded. 
additionally having everything set on this guitar how i wanted it for 1700&#8364; total (ebony board, sperzels, finish and pickups) is what makes them VERY attractive, imo.

people dropping 3000&#8364;+ on a custom guitar from a builder whose guitars they've never played: that's believing a 'hype'.






my setius


----------



## Zerox8610 (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh Mayones? Misha Mansoor.


----------



## PeteyG (Nov 19, 2011)

I own this custom 8 string Regius, now I say custom but other than colour of the paint job, colour of the binding and the matte finish of the guitar, there's really nothing custom about it, it is basically a standard spec guitar (the Mahogany body is a standard option). Let me just say the build quality is fucking stunning, for example recently I had my pickups swapped out, and the amount of solder used installing the original pickups was minuscule and so cleanly done, it was unbelievable.

They say that when you get into higher price custom and non-custom guitars that really you're just paying for your preferences and what is right for you, and I agree. It's pretty fair to say that, given the other guitarist in my band being Nolly, I have had fairly extensive experience on numerous high end guitars. Vik, Blackmachine, Daemoness, Bernie Rico Jr, Nathan Sheppard, Vigier, just to name a few. Well they are all absolutely stunning guitars, unbelievably godly.

That said none of them felt right for me and my preferences when it comes to guitars.

I decided to go with Mayones when I got to have a go on Misha's custom 7 string Regius, I had been thinking about getting one for a while but didn't want to buy without trying. Well I picked up this guitar and was utterly blown away, it was perfect, and as a result of it just feeling right it made me play better and it seemed like I was just instantly spouting creative ideas.

My Mayones 8'er is the best thing I own currently, I bloody love it.


TL;DR.
When you get into high end custom and non custom guitars you're really paying for your preferences and that's more or less the differences between them. Out of the many many custom and high end guitars I have had access to, Mayones was the company that made what felt the most right to me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 19, 2011)

I think they make a lot more sense for europe based people too.


----------



## Northern (Nov 19, 2011)

I got my first Mayones long before this "hype", and it is still the best guitar I have played. It suits me perfectly. The weight and feel of the body and their neck profile is amazing. The quality is great and the guys at Mayones are great too. I have a Regius 7-string on the way as well, and if its anywhere near playing as well as my 6-string its gonna be the best.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 19, 2011)

What more motivation do SSO fanboys need?





_Edit - thanks for notifying me Trenchlord. My most evil post so far... 666 posts and a photo of Bulb!_


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 19, 2011)

Typical SSO hype aside, I think it's just that in recent years they've fixed some of the quality issues they've had in the past and are now becoming worth their price tags. They've also in recent years significantly expanded their 7 and 8 string lineups, hence why we've seen more of them around here. 

Though, they're still in the extreme minority of guitars purchased by users on here. Remember, for every 10 to 20 users who mention the brand, only about one user actually has played/does own one. 

The same goes for Strandberg, Toone, RAN, and basically any small builder in the 3k+, 2+ year wait range. A lot of folks talk about them, but very few actually own them. 

Production Agiles, Ibanez, LTDs, and Schcters make up the vast majority of guitars owned by users here. Don't forget that.


----------



## Koaldermapleshogany (Nov 19, 2011)

Cadavuh said:


> I agree that they are overpriced.



It´s a european brand (Poland), they are between 1200 - 3000  here in europe. It is probably the distribution to US which make them expensive.
It´s the same here in europe with US brands like MESA, Fender, Jackson... they are much more expensive in Europe than in the US.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 19, 2011)

Koaldermapleshogany said:


> It´s a european brand (Poland), they are between 1200 - 3000  here in europe. It is probably the distribution to US which make them expensive.
> It´s the same here in europe with US brands like MESA, Fender, Jackson... they are much more expensive in Europe than in the US.


 
Which is probably why 90% of those with Mayones on this site are from overseas, and not the US.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 19, 2011)

i heard the quality control has improved and bulb uses them now so, combined with misha talking about them and satisfied customers, much mroe people are aware of their existence. id rather stick with my LTD h-300.


----------



## Norstorm (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know.. I'm kinda stuck on the old school shape, but I have to say.. I've got the scratch for several of their models..


----------



## Riggy (Nov 19, 2011)

Bulb.

EDIT

They are pretty nice though.


----------



## Augury (Nov 19, 2011)

Mayones is a pretty old polish guitar brand, they exist since 1982 and used to craft cheap guitars under the names Mayones, Zak and Flame. Used exmplars of those are still commonly buyed by beginner players in Poland (since they weren't really exported).
Today, Mayones guitars are expensive high-end instruments which quality can be compared to Paul Reed Smith guitars and other high-end manufacturers.
Cheers \m/


----------



## jordanky (Nov 19, 2011)

I really loved my Setius 6. The neck was phenomenal, build quality was on par with my PRS and Caparison, was way nicer than my old J Custom (IMO) but it's too bad it wasn't a 7


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Nov 20, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Short answer: They are on par with PRS quality. Thats what league my two Regius 7s are in. This has been confirmed by three luthiers I have shown them to, one of which is a collector with over 50 guitars. Everything from the weight, balance, frets, even the wiring is absolutely top notch.



Hmm, I've never played a Mayones, but I've played a PRS and thought it was kinda mediocre for the pricetag.


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 20, 2011)

no need Mayones, here are Mustard and Ketchup :

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/178038-colored-ngd-ibanez-uvmc.html


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Nov 20, 2011)

arent the necks on these things pretty chunky? the website says their 7s are usually 21mm at the first fret to 23mm at the 12th fret


----------



## AstonAston (Nov 20, 2011)

I had one Setius in my hands. The neck was one of the best I've played.


----------



## bulb (Nov 20, 2011)

The craftsmanship for a semi-custom shop such as them is absolutely fantastic. Aside from their tone and looks, i have to say my Mayones have held up EXTREMELY well on tour which is an important consideration for the touring artist. They are very consistent and stable across the various climates the guitars will see on a tour, no matter what time of year, and i can rely on them every night.

I wouldnt get into a brand based off of hype, i actually have to play and really connect with the guitars before i sign onto any brand, and they actually sent me a tester guitar because i refused to start any business agreement with them without playing an instrument of theirs first. 

I ended up connecting so well with that instrument that it inspired entire songs (Make Total Destroy/The Moonstar) so it was a no brainer to work with them in a professional capacity.

I cant recommend them enough, and since they can customize their instruments to your taste, i would recommend you take full advantage of that like Pete did!


----------



## F0rte (Nov 20, 2011)

Mayones makes great guitars.

I will have to agree that they have gone through many changes over the years, but now they are top notch guitars with the best implications. However, I feel that they are to be compared to Vik as far as craftsmanship. I personally have enjoyed small luthiers such as Doug, Marty, and Patrick. (Blackmachine, Siggery, .........) a bit more. I enjoy ......... especially due to him getting a tracing of your hand which is incredible and then does the build according to hand shape.

But Siggery and Blackmachine both are just OUTSTANDING guitars as well.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 20, 2011)

Have you played a mayo and vik? Whats the basis for that comparison? Justttt curious.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 21, 2011)

Simply put, a lot of people picked them up after they sorted out some earlier QC issues, mostly related to fretwork and the like, which made them a bit of a hit and miss case in the earlier runs around 10 years ago.

They have an aggressive endorsement policy that works, and in spite of me not having liked the Regius 8's they had at the Musikmesse (which, in light of Petey's, is most likely to be the result of the electronics in them or some wood option that didn't work for me), I had a Setius 7, and that was quite a great guitar. No fret problems whatsoever, very pretty woods, nice stability, and it behaved great on the road. Nice, bright'ish snap to it, and great to play standing up. 

All in all, the endorsees may have pumped the hype, but these guys have a solid reputation for good reason - I haven't found a lemon from them for AGES now, and they are great guitars: it just boils down to trying one out and seeing how it works for you.

Also, no offense to Marty, but his work is still not in the same league as Doug's, and I do own both to compare. I'm curious to see where he takes his thing, however - there is a lot of potential to what he does.


----------



## bulb (Nov 21, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Have you played a mayo and vik? Whats the basis for that comparison? Justttt curious.



Im really curious as well having played both brands.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 21, 2011)

FEed our hunger for knowledge Lolwutguitar!


----------



## guy in latvia (Nov 21, 2011)

Ive played the first ever regius 6 string baritone that was made for a local endorsee. it was a stunning looking and well playing guitar but the tone just didnt work for me. it was too thin sounding, and the owner agreed. we both preferred caparison. 

then again, it was definitely an awesome guitar, just didnt work for us. last i heard from the guy, the setius model was much much more to his liking.


----------



## Rook (Nov 21, 2011)

I love how many people have posted here and started with 'I've never actually played one but...'...

For a start, Stealth nailed it, here in the EU, Mayones makes a lot of sense. I paid less for my Mayones (brand new) than I would for a PRS, Jackson USA, Gibson, Fender Custom Shop, and certainly not what you'd pay for custom grade USA stuff. Its more comparable to brands like Framus, who unfortunately recently decided they all had their heads up their arses and doubled their prices.

You'd pay about the same for a Setius as a mid to high end Ibanez Prestige, or Japanese Jackson Soloist, and about for a Regius what top of the line Ibanez or a very basic USA Jackson would cost. PRS cost vastly more here, VASTLY, Gibson standard stuff starts at £1800, it's just a brand that isn't based out of the USA, so you guys have to suffer the horrendous shipping and taxation for once 


Down to the guitars themselves. My Regius is stunning quality. I used to work in a guitar shop, a PRS, Jackson, Ernie Ball Music Man and Ibanez dealer none the less, and I've owned some fairly ridiculous guitars over the years, and in my time I could have had any of the brands I mentioned at seriously knock down prices. With that under my belt, I can comfortably say that Mayones quality is _easily_ on a par with the top USA brands. Easily. The thing that made me drop the cash on one (and I'm not into loyalty or hype at all, I play what I like, and if I change my mind I jump ship) was that they give you a unique look (mine has an Ash top, see my sig), modern looks and specs such as DiMarzios, true ehardtail bridges, Ebony boards, Swamp Ash bodies, and all at a no bullshit, fantastic quality grade.

The sound is far and away my favourite thing about my Mayones. I currently have 12-60 on my Regius and every note leaps out of the guitar with force and power, even with my amp turned up you can still hear the strings, the guitar is acoustically crazy loud. There's a real depth to the sound too, sustain is amazing and you can feel the sound. I love it.

The necks aren't chunky unless you just play RG550's from the late 80's. It's probably even a touch smaller than my Jackson RR1. It fills the hand nicely, and isn't for die hard JP or RG fans necessarily (though I love me a JP having had 2, had an RG560 too), its far from obtrusive though. The profile is also extremely comfortable.


Unfortunately I got a little carried away with some custom orders, so there's a slight chance I'll have to sell this in mid 2012, but the more I think of the prospect the more I really hope it won't happen.

They feel totally original, look original but look GOOD, they pour with quality and sound fantastic. I don't know about others, but my Regius is flawless.

If you don't like one, don't buy one. I think the thing I liked about them is the lack of constant hype around them, SS.org =/= the world.

And tbh, if Misha Mansoor has one, I wouldn't say that was a bad thing anyway. Who cares who plays what? If a guy as honest and non-biased as Misha has a guitar and choses to say its good, likelihood is that he genuinely thinks so or he wouldn't say anything. Last I heard, he's not exclusive to anyone.


----------



## brynotherhino (Nov 21, 2011)

jordanky said:


> I really loved my Setius 6. The neck was phenomenal, build quality was on par with my PRS and Caparison, was way nicer than my old J Custom (IMO) but it's too bad it wasn't a 7



Holy crap thats the one I used to have haha! And I really liked it to, it just wasnt a seven....


----------



## Animus (Nov 23, 2011)

Captain_Awesome said:


> Hmm, I've never played a Mayones, but I've played a PRS and thought it was kinda mediocre for the pricetag.




Agreed on PRS. I would also add Ibanez in there. That's one attraction I don't understand at all. I mostly play Jacksons which imo are some of the finest guitars, but I wouldn't kick a Mayonez out of bed.


----------



## craigny (Nov 23, 2011)

They sure do look nice!


----------



## trickae (Nov 27, 2011)

wow thanks for the pages of replies. I wasn't bagging out Mayones one bit - but wanted to know how the hype came about. I saw one being sold here in Australia for upwards of $4,000 AUD, and that put me off. 

Still after reading alot of the reviews on this site, I'd be more than keen to try one out. 

Far out, I got bulb and peteyG to post in my thread, what else could i ask for?


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 27, 2011)

trickae said:


> Far out, I got bulb and peteyG to post in my thread, what else could i ask for?



Um, Fred?


----------



## kmanick (Nov 28, 2011)

loktide said:


> my setius


I don't know much about this brand 
...................but this guitar looks freaking amazing


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 28, 2011)

Captain_Awesome said:


> Hmm, I've never played a Mayones, but I've played a PRS and thought it was kinda mediocre for the pricetag.



All 3K+ guitars are "mediocre for the price tag". At some point you have the usual quality diminishing returns meaning you need twice the money to get a 10% better instrument.
Last guitar I bought was 3500ish. Is it my best guitar ? Yes. Is it seven times better than a 500 Ibanez ? Debatable.
A well setup 500 guitar with good pickups can get you where you want in 95% of the cases. The rest is for ost of us self vanity, greed, or art appreciation: it's not really something tangible that can be appraised in dollars.


----------



## narad (Nov 29, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Have you played a mayo and vik? Whats the basis for that comparison? Justttt curious.



LolWotBasis


----------



## Viginez (Feb 8, 2012)

heres a tv spot in german

Videoblog: 19 Männer, sechs Wochen, sechs Saiten | tagesschau.de


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 8, 2012)

Can you explain to me the hype behind ANYTHING? 

Hype is how shit gets sold. And the people a lot of guys here circle jerk over play Mayones guitars. 

Kinda like all the hype going around about BKPs bc Bulb plays them. And the mass hysteria that ensued when people thought he might actually use a battery powered pickup.

How many more people do you think ate Wheaties when Michael Jordan was on the box?


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 8, 2012)

Not sure hype explains everything. My custom is from a builder few people even here know, that I stumbled upon when reading about the gear of a band I like. I think there are 3 persons aroudn here that have a guitar from them, and you don't see that brand hyped as blackmachine can be, say, because people from Periphery got some early on.
I just fell in love with their designs and this is it.


----------

